# My first playthrough!



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys!
This is my first cover/guitar playthrough on youtube, I spent yesterday recording everything in the song and today just shot it  Let me know what you think!

Song is an original my band will be using (a work in progress)


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it, make more


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 28, 2012)

How many more?


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 28, 2012)

all of them


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 28, 2012)

^You got it! I'll start doing covers, and I'll do playthroughs of all of my band's material! Thanks for checking it out  Means a lot


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 4, 2012)

That guitar!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 4, 2012)

^  yessir!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

That bad, huh? :'c


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 14, 2012)

Not a clever enough title I think.
Should have been "bomb as white girl pussy playing Caparison".


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL someone neg reped me for this.... I was obviously joking as I have already complimented the dude haha


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 17, 2012)

Millionaires: Party Like A Millionaire (Official music video just premiered) - YouTube
And this was what I was making referring too.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't do it  I honestly didn't know if you were trolling or being serious xD because I know you've been pretty positive with me on other threads I posted.

I'm actually afraid to click that link, I've heard things about those... "people"


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2012)

probably things about them being like Keshas role models


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 18, 2012)

They are better than porn.


----------

